
Soylent Wants to Be the Red Bull of Video Gaming - dpflan
http://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/soylent-has-a-dream-to-be-the-red-bull-of-video-gaming
======
api
I thought Red Bull was the Red Bull of video gaming.

